# Beau Technique vs yet another Range Rover sport.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for taking a peek into one of the latest updates by *Beau Technique*.
Todays fun fun fun was with a solid black Range Rover sport which slowly became one of many signature vehicles worked on last year ( so many and so big )
This one was tired and quite worn both internally and externally. Due to this being a trade vehicle, finances come into teh eqaution so yet another *Beau Technique stage 2 protection detail / enhancement detail*.

A sorry sight for sure...




































































































As time was ticking on. This will be a breif encounter via write up. Typical prep by the scrupulous 18 stage wash via 2 bucket method. Wheels cleaned both internally and externally via *Autosmart smartwheels* and *Valetpro brushes* then treate to *Iron X* to remove any forms of contamination from heavy breaking. Vehicle was then de-tarred with *Autosmart tardis* rinsed and clayed with* Dodo Juice supernatural clay* and *Dodo Juice born slippy clay lube*. To say the vehicle was heavily contaminated both with tar, iron filings and overspray is an understatement.

Into the unit and n with the fun!

Today was yet another trial in the guise of *Nanotech nano super gloss* polish. After hearing such great input about this it was time to break out the muchly appreciated one of many samples sent out to me. Cracking results and such a crisp and sharp finish is given from this polish, so forgiving yet livens the most tired of paint by the seems of things. This Range Rover looked tired and grey due to car wash abuse. The finish acheived was with a handfull of passes with a *3M yellow polishing pad* at speeds between 700rpm and 1200rpm via *Makita 9227cb*.





































Quite impressive. Though this wasnt on a par with Scholl S17+ for cutting ability it did add something in the ways of high gloss and sharpness not to mention clarity so this will be one to add on finishing stages for heavier correction thats for sure.

The rear bumper amongst other random areas were quite hard hit by deeper scratches so a light wetsand and hit with wool pad and Scholl concepts S17+ followed by Nanotech nano super gloss on teh 3M yellow polishing pad produced a passable look.

Before...










After...










Sides steps need a lot of tlc with *Britemax twins* and *00 wire wool*. but the outcome was fairly good considering the state they were in prior.










LSP today was an oldie for me. *Meguisr #16 paste wax*. All extreior trim, arches, tyres etc were dressed. Wheels sealed. Engine dressed and under bonnet cleansed. glass cleaned and so on. Interiro was deep cleaned using *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* and *Autosmart G101* plus various brushes and mircrofibre towels. Leather treated with *Planet Polish twins*. new Range Rover carpet mats fitted.

Heres some afters which im quitely content with the total outcome...































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunning work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

great work mate never fail to impress


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice job Scott, love that last photo.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely improvement!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work, looks good.

Tip for the side skirts, machine them using medium combo (I usually use a Wool Pad and 3M Yellow), brings them up as new in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Jody 4444 said:


> Stunning work as always mate :thumb:





steview said:


> great work mate never fail to impress





Purple Haze said:


> very nice job Scott, love that last photo.





rgDetail said:


> Lovely improvement!


Cheers guys.:thumb:



Gaz W said:


> Nice work, looks good.
> 
> Tip for the side skirts, machine them using medium combo (I usually use a Wool Pad and 3M Yellow), brings them up as new in a matter of minutes.


Thanks Gaz. Im assuming you mean after metal polishing? I will take that onboard about the side steps though if I had not done so much metal polishing and gone straight in machine polishing the pad would of been ruined as a vast majority of the caked on crud was metal contamination that had coroded.

Cheers for all the kind words gang


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work, good save on the bumper too :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice work mate


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:

Really like this pic :argie:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice turn around, I bet the owner was pleased :thumb:..


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

good as new :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Roy said:


> Nice work, good save on the bumper too :thumb:





Rasher said:


> nice work mate





PaulN said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> Really like this pic :argie:





qstix said:


> Very nice turn around, I bet the owner was pleased :thumb:..





dreamtheater said:


> Great turn around.





Deeg said:


> very nice work





Christian6984 said:


> good as new :thumb:


Cheers all:thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Nice one Scott, if you get my interior looking that clean when you do the wifes range rover sport then I will be a happy man.

You will be pleased to know I have a new set of side steps in the garage so you wont have to spend time messing with the old ones as they all seem to fade and scratch pretty badly.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work fella.....dont reckon much to that last pic though, all the colour seems to have gone from it

yet more Range Rovers, with you being only 4ft 2:doublesho Its got to be very rewarding

no seriously mate, Range Rover owners are sooo safe with you fella....

Russ


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks a good turnaround mate


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

really nice work


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely work :thumb:
Love the Black and white last shot.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Would be proud to deal my bombs from that motor - lovely stuff.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

rinns said:


> Nice one Scott, if you get my interior looking that clean when you do the wifes range rover sport then I will be a happy man.
> 
> You will be pleased to know I have a new set of side steps in the garage so you wont have to spend time messing with the old ones as they all seem to fade and scratch pretty badly.


As mentioned via pm, ive done my fair share of these beauties so yours will be dealt with as religously buddy:thumb:



phobia said:


> nice work fella.....dont reckon much to that last pic though, all the colour seems to have gone from it
> 
> yet more Range Rovers, with you being only 4ft 2:doublesho Its got to be very rewarding
> 
> ...


Its a good job I know you :lol:



-Mat- said:


> looks a good turnaround mate





horned yo said:


> really nice work





james_death said:


> Lovely work :thumb:
> Love the Black and white last shot.





GSVHammer said:


> Stunning.





Method Man said:


> Would be proud to deal my bombs from that motor - lovely stuff.


Cheers for all the positive comments people. Most appreciated and though uneccesary, ego has been tenderly massaged


----------



## vxrsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

amazing work as always.:buffer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Scott

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

can we start calling you rrboy, as you do seem to get a lot of these..

Nice work by the way :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rasher said:


> fantastic job





qstix said:


> can we start calling you rrboy, as you do seem to get a lot of these..
> 
> Nice work by the way :thumb:


Cheers both. :lol: @ qstix. Defintaely closing in for the kill on Range Rovers the past year.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope mine comes out this well as the dealer made right hash of it! Never again will I let them wash it after service.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Railsbrough said:


> Hope mine comes out this well as the dealer made right hash of it! Never again will I let them wash it after service.


I take it your the proud owner of a rrs aswell Railsborough? Seldom rarely are they dealt with well at dealers. I do a lot of work for a chap whom sources vehicles and the prep before he receives them is very poor being polite. If your doing it yourself, take your time and enjoy the experience. Im sure it will come out well in the end.


----------



## Estoril-Sport (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------

